# Why I will never go back to feeding kibble...



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

My dog before raw:










My dog after raw:












Enough said. :smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Thats a pretty good comparison! Thanks for sharing and glad you've joined us here on DFC!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Wonderful show of how wonderful raw has been to your dog!! He or she looks sooo happy now!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow, what a difference, looks like two different dogs.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Can't see the pictures


----------



## Mollygirl (May 14, 2011)

I can't either and I wanted to see them.


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for the comments! She's been on raw for about 2 years now. Before I switched her to raw, I tried 5 different brands of expensive kibble, but nothing seemed to put weight on her! A month after I switched her, she looked like the second picture! 

Uh oh, can you see them now? They disappeared for a few minutes, then mysteriously re-appeared again...


----------



## Mollygirl (May 14, 2011)

Yes, I can see them now. Wow can't believe that is the same dog. I got a dachshund too. I have been feeding raw for a month and those pics just showed me that I'm doing the right thing for my girls.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I see them now!!

Wow, what a transormation!! She looks great!!!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Excellent comparison! I love threads like these!

I think my list of reasons of why I WONT feed kibble is just as long as my list of reasons why I WILL feed raw.


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm glad you can see them now! RAW is definitely the way to go! The health benefits have been absolutely amazing!

I found a couple more pictures to compare...

Before raw (posing with my mom):











After raw (don't mind the crazy-eyed pitbull pup):


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

That's a beautiful pitbull too.  Raw fed as well?


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow, such a difference. Your dachshund definately looks healthier and happier now


----------



## Mollygirl (May 14, 2011)

She is so cute with that little piece of white on the back of her head.


----------



## molbert73 (Jan 16, 2011)

Beautiful transformation! I wish more people would post pictures like that to keep newbies like me motivated


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Woah, the second set of photos really shows the difference. She looks much better now! (Your mom looks young, too! Does she eat raw? LOL, just kidding...but she looks great!)


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Oh, I'm so hoping I'll see that kind of transformation in my little old Chihuahua. He's so skinny and if feels like he's going to break when you pick him up. I would love to feel a little meat on his bones within a couple of months. Your pictures are fantastic!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow what a change! She looks so good now!


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you everybody!



> That's a beautiful pitbull too.  Raw fed as well?


I don't think that pitbull is raw fed. She belongs to a neighbor at the apartment complex I live in. I think she's about 6 months old in that picture.



> (Your mom looks young, too! Does she eat raw? LOL, just kidding...but she looks great!)


Ha! I've had people mistake us for sisters! She's Japanese, you see, so she looks younger than she actually is!



> Oh, I'm so hoping I'll see that kind of transformation in my little old Chihuahua. He's so skinny and if feels like he's going to break when you pick him up. I would love to feel a little meat on his bones within a couple of months.


This is exactly why I switched her to raw! I couldn't get any weight on her at all! Keep us posted on his progress! 



> I wish more people would post pictures like that to keep newbies like me motivated


Could we possibly turn this thread into a Before and After thread for everybody to post their comparison pictures? Or start a new one for this purpose? I wish I would have had a convenient thread like that to go to when I was first starting!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

all i can say is 'wow'. that's one heck of a transformation.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Wow, I love the pics! She definitely looked miserable in the before pictures...now she looks stunning. It's like everyone said, you can almost not tell that it's the same dog! Her coat looks so gorgeous and shiny :biggrin:


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

That pit bull must be raw fed. Look how he is attacking the poor pup, going for the pup's neck for the kill....lol


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

> Wow, I love the pics! She definitely looked miserable in the before pictures...now she looks stunning. It's like everyone said, you can almost not tell that it's the same dog! Her coat looks so gorgeous and shiny


Thanks! Yea, I love the way she looks now. She even acts a lot happier! I've had a lot of people comment that her coat is soooo soft!



> That pit bull must be raw fed. Look how he is attacking the poor pup, going for the pup's neck for the kill....lol


No kidding! She'd better watch it, though! My dachshund has turned into a blood-thirsty, vicious little monster! :rolls eyes:


----------

